# Simple fruit yogurt



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

We used to buy Yoplait with fruit.  Not anymore.  I'd frozen a bunch of whole peaches, dug them out and made a sauce of them. Stirred some of the sauce into Greek yogurt, and it was outstanding!  Ran out of peach sauce, so I stirred some Smuckers plain strawberry preserves into more Greek yogurt, and it was also fantastic!  No more store-bought pre-fruited yogurt for us, this is just too good.

Sometimes simpler is better!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 18, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. I've always hated yogurt. But I've recently started trying to eat it since I'm trying to lose weight definitely will try doing this instead of paying extra for the yoplait yogurt.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, Jessica.  It tastes like a decadent dessert!  Just make sure you use Greek yogurt, we had Oikos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

I like using sweetened fruit, too.  I can control the sugar content that way.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh yeah .. it's much better than already put in that you get in the store.  And doubly so when fruits are fresh in season .. yummy stuff !


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

I made the peach sauce with agave nectar.  I agree, the sweetened fruit tastes so good when mixed in!  I like that if I don't have any fresh fruit, jam works great, and you don't need a whole lot of it.  And I can't wait for berry season!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I made the peach sauce with agave nectar.  I agree, the sweetened fruit tastes so good when mixed in!  I like that if I don't have any fresh fruit, jam works great, and you don't need a whole lot of it.  And I can't wait for berry season!



I've been hitting everything with strawberries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been hitting everything with strawberries.



Oh no!  Hope they don't file an assault report!  I can just see the headlines:  Crazy Montana Nurse Pelts Elderly Patients with Seasonal Fruit.  News at 10.

(ducks and runs)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Hope they don't file an assault report!  I can just see the headlines:  Crazy Montana Nurse Pelts Elderly Patients with Seasonal Fruit.  News at 10.
> 
> (ducks and runs)



It does wear me out, my throwing arm needs a rest!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It does wear me out, my throwing arm needs a rest!



 

Thankfully apple season is a ways away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thankfully apple season is a ways away.



But, I'm getting ready for it now...apples will be easy once melon season is over.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, I'm getting ready for it now...apples will be easy once melon season is over.



  Need a very strong arm!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if apple butter or melon preserves wouldn't be good stirred into the yogurt.  Hmm.  Ooh, and pineapple!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 19, 2013)

I only buy plain yogurt and add honey with chopped nuts or seeds, stir in some lemon curd, apple sauce or chopped canned peaches, guavas, apricots or fresh fruit puree


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

That sounds lovely DL 

We like greek yoghurt with clusters and honey YUM!


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I wish I liked berries. I can do strawberries a few times a year but you will never see me eat blueberries or raspberries. 

Now, when it comes to apples, peaches, honey dew, cantaloupe & bananas then I'm a happy camper.

Is it cheaper to buy plain Greek yogurt verses the 'all ready added fruit' kind?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I wish I liked berries. I can do strawberries a few times a year but you will never see me eat blueberries or raspberries.
> 
> Now, when it comes to apples, peaches, honey dew, cantaloupe & bananas then I'm a happy camper.
> 
> *Is it cheaper to buy plain Greek yogurt verses the 'all ready added fruit' kind?*



No, however you can control the amount of sugar and fruit going into your yogurt.  I get the honeyed greek yogurt, which is just the right sweetness for me and then add fruit.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I like the vanilla flavored stuff on occasion but I eat a banana with it. I'll have to try the honey one and add some apple sauce or something to it until I can figure out how to make it


----------

